# Trout bite is on! Hopedale la



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

The winds are back and howling but it is not stopping the trout from biting. I have been fishing where i can get out of the wind and find some clean or should I say cleaner water and putting together some awesome catches. The river water is not affecting or area right now and I think we will be ok. Any way the speckled trout are on fire and the reds are steady. Some day's better than others but all good. Here are a few pictures from this past weekend in Hopedlae La.

Give me a call and come get you some of this!

CAPT GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
WWW.RATHERBE-FISHING.COM


----------

